

Fibers and Threads in Node.js – what for? (2012) - flippyhead
http://bjouhier.wordpress.com/2012/03/11/fibers-and-threads-in-node-js-what-for/

======
_random_
Node.js has a very specific purpose - implementing the Reactor Pattern. There
is no need pretending that it's a general-purpose framework and emulate alien
concepts with it.

